# "bads” (broadhead aligner devices)



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey Hunters,

As many of you know, most Broadhead’s on the marked are made to fit all insets and seem to have a bit of tolerance between the shank of the Broadhead and the insert, and many time you just can’t seemed to find a "True Alignment" during your “spin test” well I was fortunate enough to sample the new "BADS” (BROADHEAD ALIGNER DEVICES) and I have to tell you what a difference in my tuning, these little guys are the greatest thing sense the wheel and the work! Easy to install and simple, please be sure to contact *Tautog Rich* here on Archery talk and get you some.:thumbs_up


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

thanks for the review, Mark. Just how hard was the aligner to install? (heheheh...betcha not tough at all) And did your spin test come out smooooth?


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Tautog Rich said:


> thanks for the review, Mark. Just how hard was the aligner to install? (heheheh...betcha not tough at all) And did your spin test come out smooooth?


Yes All the above easy, smooth and I like it:thumbs_up Nice product


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

So, how much are these things?


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

They are 6.99 for nine, plus shipping. pm me for details


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for that review Mark, I will check them out.


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

link to a product page or picture or some explaination of what these are?


----------



## MO/ARK (Jun 16, 2004)

I am finishing up my review (will start another thread). I will have pics to make it easier to understand... I think this might be a home run!

Matt


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

hi, guys...no page yet on the web. Still trying to get start-up cash for the business. maybe a big broadhead mfg. will buy me out:tongue:....but in the meantime I am filling individual orders. Never knew the web was so expensive! And good luck trying to find someone who can set stuff like that up for you! The patent office was the most helpful so far. At least I am protected at this point. MoArk, give me a call if u see this post, I am looking forward to seeing what u got!


----------

